# pedestal leg LOGAN 200 LATHE



## PULLO (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought a logan 200 lathe. The pedestal leg is missing. Can someone give me the exact length. I will make a leg itself. 
Many thanks.
Marc (Belgium)


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 12, 2013)

It was hard to get back behind mine but the leg is 29 3/4" and an additional 1 1/4" to the top where the threaded adjustment goes into the motor bracket-- if you make it to adjust between 30" up to 32" you should be okay---unless someone else can measure their leg adjustment better---Dave


----------



## TomKro (Aug 12, 2013)

Marc - My pedestal was a whole lot easier to get to.  

  I also measure 29-3/4 inch for overall height.
  Upper end is ~3 inch overall diameter, about 15/16 inch thick, with a 2-1/4 diameter x 3/8 inch deep pocket.
  Base is 5-1/8 inch diameter, about 7/8 inch thick.  It has 3 x 11/16 thru holes, on about a 3 inch hole center diameter.  

I can't provide an adjustment dimension, as my Logan it's still in pieces all over the basement floor.    

Image attached.  
TomKro


----------



## PULLO (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the dimensions. If my lathe is in use, I will post some pictures.
Regards, Marc


----------

